# per dirti



## giulyfr

Hola, alguien me sabe decir la traduccion al espanol de "per dirti", que se emplea muchisimo en mi ciudad, Roma, y que mas o menos viene siendo lo mismo que "per farti un esempio", "per farti capire", "per dirtene una" ...me estoy devanando los sesos...gracias...


----------



## pernileta

Magari *es decirte*( che significa più o meno cioè).


----------



## irene.acler

O *es decir*?


----------



## pernileta

Scusami se me ha ido la olla, certo es decir senza el te.
Ciao e scusa ancora


----------



## irene.acler

Ah ok, infatti non ho mai sentito "es decirte"..no problem!


----------



## giulyfr

mmm bueno no, no es precisamente eso..por ejemplo:

A: Quella ragazza mi sta antipatica.
B: Si, anche io la pensavo così, però per dirti ieri ci ho parlato e mi sono ricreduta.

Esto se emplea muchisimo en el lenguaje coloquial en Roma, y lo que pasa es que tiene varios significado dependiendo del contexto.. en italiano se usa tambien para decir "per esempio" ..

El significado del ejemplo seria algo como "sin embargo"...es dificil tanto de explicar como de entender...





giulyfr said:


> hola, alguien me sabe decir la traduccion al espanol de "per dirti", que se emplea muchisimo en mi ciudad, Roma, y que mas o menos viene siendo lo mismo que "per farti un esempio", "per farti capire", "per dirtene una" ...me estoy devanando los sesos...gracias...


----------



## irene.acler

Sì, anche qui si usa frequentemente questa espressione. Effettivamente non c'è una perfetta corrispondenza con "es decir"..boh, sigo pensando!


----------



## giulyfr

La verdad es que se lo pregunté a una amiga cubana que tiene mucho tiempo en Italia, y me dijo que ella diria "tu ves" o "para que veas", que es como lo diria yo, y que los dominicanos también utilizan esta expresion... Pero a mi se me hace que es una variante del espanol caribeno hablado y que no todos los hispanohablantes lo entenderian o lo utilizarian…



irene.acler said:


> Sì, anche qui si usa frequentemente questa espressione. Effettivamente non c'è una perfetta corrispondenza con "es decir"..boh, sigo pensando!


----------



## pernileta

De hecho aqui no lo he odio nunca.
Ciao


----------



## giulyfr

Por eso te dije, tiene que ser una forma de decir de alla…



pernileta said:


> De hecho aqui no lo he odio nunca.
> Ciao


----------



## Neuromante

Pues yo si que lo he oído.
_Que veas,_ no. Esa sí es una variante, que no significa que sea "posterior" podría ser incluso la forma original de hace 300 años.

De todos modos a *Per dirti* habría que buscarle la transcripción contexto por contexto y para cada construcción de la frase. Teniendo en cuenta que siendo una expreción coloquial cambiará de ciudad en ciudad (Eso de dividir por países la lengua española es utópico)


----------



## traduttrice

_*Por ejemplo*_ es el más general, _*para que veas*_ en Centroamérica, y _*Ponele*_ en Argentina ("ponéle")


----------



## giulyfr

*G*racias Traduttrice era lo que decia yo, porque algo como "por decirte" o para decirte" en este caso no me sonaban perfectamente...



traduttrice said:


> _*Por ejemplo*_ es el más general, _*para que veas*_ en Centroamérica, y _*Ponele*_ en Argentina ("ponéle")


----------



## Neuromante

Mira que en el ejemplo que pusiste ninguna de las opciones de Traduttrice, aún siendo correctísimas, me cuadran.

La versión general de* Ponele *sería *Pon que*


----------



## giulyfr

Bueno, yo creo que "pon que" es parecido pero es otra cosa. A veces el espanol de Argentina se parece mucho al italiano en algunas cosas, quizas por eso a mi "ponele" me parecia lo que mas ce acercaba a la idea. 




Neuromante said:


> Mira que en el ejemplo que pusiste ninguna de las opciones de Traduttrice, aún siendo correctísimas, me cuadran.
> 
> La versión general de* Ponele *sería *Pon que*


----------



## Silvia10975

Che ne dici di "pero, mira (que)"? Non è esattamente la stessa cosa, ma provando a tradurre la tua frase mi è venuta quest'espressione in mente.
 Silvia.


----------



## giulyfr

Si, Silvia, yo también lo he pensado y sin duda es una de las formas que utilizaria para expresar este concepto, porque en realidad quiere decir precisamente esto. Lo que estaba buscando yo era una forma mas literal de traducirlo, pero tal vez ni exista. Seguiremos buscando!



s10975 said:


> Che ne dici di "pero, mira (que)"? Non è esattamente la stessa cosa, ma provando a tradurre la tua frase mi è venuta quest'espressione in mente.
> Silvia.


----------



## karunavera

E di sabes che ne pensi? Alle volte è impossibile tradurre un'espressione in modo da usare verbi o preposizioni simili, e poi pensa la fatto che "per dirti" è un intercalare cioè lo puoi benissimo eliminare senza che la frase perda significato, e anche sabes è un intercalare.


----------



## giulyfr

Sì, anche questo è vero, è un intercalare la maggior parte delle volte, ma altre non proprio, adesso non mi vengono in mente esempi, appena me ne viene uno lo scrivo, cosi ti spiego meglio.



karunavera said:


> E di sabes che ne pensi? Alle volte è impossibile tradurre un'espressione in modo da usare verbi o preposizioni simili, e poi pensa la fatto che "per dirti" è un intercalare cioè lo puoi benissimo eliminare senza che la frase perda significato, e anche sabes è un intercalare.


----------



## Friend

Yo lo diría de la siguiente forma:
... pero *fíjate* *que* ayer hablé con ella...
o
... pero ayer hablé con ella y... *ya ves*.
Son dos formas en las que se narra algo inesperado. La segunda es absolutamente coloquial.


----------



## giulyfr

Gracias Friend, me parece una opcion excelente, muy adecuada para lo que buscaba.



Friend said:


> Yo lo diría de la siguiente forma:
> ... pero *fíjate* *que* ayer hablé con ella...
> o
> ... pero ayer hablé con ella y... *ya ves*.
> Son dos formas en las que se narra algo inesperado. La segunda es absolutamente coloquial.


----------

